# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Chienne ok tout Aisne (02)

## Brume81

Bonjour, 

Une amie cherche à adopter une chienne entre 1an  et 6-7 ans (pas de chiot) sportive et qui serait ok chats, poules (elle en a une qui vit en liberté ), chiens et enfants (mais elle vit seule, la chienne ne vivrait pas avec des enfants). 

Mon amie marche et court tous les jours, pars en balade à cheval et aimerait pouvoir emmener la chienne avec elle. 

Pas de croisée ou typée staff ni trop berger allemand. Pas de poils courts trop frileux ou trop fins (pas de lévriers, ni doberman). Taille moyenne à grande (idéalement entre 18 et 25 kg). 
Elle habite dans l'Aisne mais pourrait se déplacer pour adopter si le trajet aller-retour peut se faire dans la journée. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour les annonces que vous pourriez me faire suivre, je lui transmettrai ! 

A bientôt,

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir,
Iris est en Basse Normandie
IRIS | SPA de basse normandie (spa-basse-normandie.org)

----------


## Brume81

> Bonsoir,
> Iris est en Basse Normandie
> IRIS | SPA de basse normandie (spa-basse-normandie.org)


Désolée c'est un mâle et mon amie souhaite une femelle.

----------


## GADYNETTE

Il y a bien une très jolie chienne d'un an, je crois, qui a été trouvée il y a quinze jours. Elle est magnifique (noire et blanche). Elle est propre. Je crois que la personne qui l'a trouvée, l'a stérilisée et tatouée. (le poil n'est pas long, tanpis). Moi, j'ai eu le coup de coeur....il me semble que la chienne (ROXANE) se trouve dans les SOS de ce site. Le message provient de Patricia45...............tenez moi au courant si votre amie a un coup de coeur. Mille mercis.

----------


## Brume81

Merci Gadynette, je vais aller voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vais d'aller voir le post mais c'est impossible car l'adoption est seulement possible dans le 45 et mon amie habite dans le 02.

----------


## superdogs

.

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, je savais....mais si votre amie avait eu le coup de coeur, je pense que Patricia45 l'aurait bien fait "adopter" par votre amie. Dommage.

----------

